# Need Suggestion for CPUTYPE



## wirasto (Jun 2, 2009)

I want set CPUTYPE on /etc/make.conf
But i don't get my CPU type


```
> dmesg | grep CPU
CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2080  @ 1.73GHz (1733.41-MHz 686-class CPU)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
```


```
> sysctl hw.model
hw.model: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2080  @ 1.73GHz
```


Genuine Intel(R) ??????????? CPU           T2080  @ 1.73GHz


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 2, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_Dual-Core

See /usr/share/examples/etc/make.conf for a list of settings and pick one that looks good.

If I were a cowboy and had to shoot one, I would choose (in conservative order):
pentium-m
prescott
pentium4m
nocona


----------

